# Heartlandia Host Gunner Scott Takes a Ride



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

​
Heartlandia host Gunner Scott takes a ride on the chuck wagon with cowboy cook Kent Rollins as they cook up a real meal at a campsite in rural Oklahoma. Watch for free at http://bit.ly/HeartlandiaKR


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. Where or why or how did you come up with that one?


----------

